# Fezzari Timp Peak



## stang88 (5 mo ago)

Hello, I am looking at a used 2014 Fezzari Timp Peak XT. I was looking to see if anyone has any extra info as I can't find much on the web. I want to get into a full suspension bike. I currently have a 2020 Giant Fathom 2 hardtail. I am not that into the ins and outs of all the different components and qualities, but how would the components on the Fezzari compare to new bikes now? It seems as everything would still be a higher quality than an entry level full suspension bike now. Also, what is an estimated price you think this bike would be worth today?


----------



## Beatty (5 mo ago)

The cost price should be in between $1200-1600


----------



## stang88 (5 mo ago)

Beatty said:


> The cost price should be in between $1200-1600


Thanks, would you say this would be better to purchase rather than an entry level new full sus for around $1500? I assume the components would be better from a more top of the line bike even though it is older. In addition to having the carbon frame and extra features such as the remote suspension. I feel like this would be a way to get more bang for the buck and a better bike overall and to upgrade if I want to.


----------

